# Auratus Gold?



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Does this frog exist?
http://www.treasuredolls.com/assets/ima ... atus-1.JPG

http://www.treasuredolls.com/index.html


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Wow, even without a pattern it looks like an Auratus. I wouldn't have thought. I don't know if it's real or not. The picture was taken with a Sony Cybershot and was saved with Photoshop 7.0 on May 30th, 2005 @ 9:37:04, but it looks like the file history goes bact to 2001, so it's possible it's a photoshop job. 

What you see if you open the pictures in notepad:


> ÿØÿà JFIF  ` ` ÿáêExif II*    ’   ² 
> ·      Á   É (   1  Ñ 2  å    i‡  ü X SONY CYBERSHOT `  `  Adobe Photoshop 7.0 2005:05:30 21:37:04  š‚  þ �‚   "ˆ   'ˆ  �  0210�   �  " ‘   ‘  6 ’
>  > ’  F ’   ’  ’ 
> ’  N   0100       w     £   £  
> ...




*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah they are for real.. some German guys smuggled them out of Panama. They are actually being bred into the 3rd generation now in europe. I know a few people who have them and many seem to develope some brown spots as they mature.
I was at the Hamm show in Germany last saturday where some where offered aswell. They are still very expensive for an auratus though.

Remco


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Those are crazy looking! Very interesting Auratus.


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

i see your getting everyone stirred up again dave.lololololololololol


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

theres quite the variety of auratus not in the hobby. they're a very diverse species. it would be nice to see more of them make their way into the hobby.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

> theres quite the variety of auratus not in the hobby. they're a very diverse species. it would be nice to see more of them make their way into the hobby.


theres also quite the variety of auratus in the hobby... many of which don't get enough attention as is. getting new frogs into the hobby is always exciting, but not when they are smuggled... just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

I think I would prefer a golden mantella over one of these guys. Like jbeetle said, there are plenty of cool auratus already being ignored in the hobby. I would prefer to focus some more attention back on them.


----------



## markc019 (Apr 12, 2005)

I wish some people would sell some cool auratus instead of just talk about them in the hobby!!!!!!!

My 2c 

Mark


----------

